# HD 7790 vs GTX 650 Ti?



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 20, 2013)

both retail at around 11-12k.and offer similar performance,which should i buy?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2013)

where is HD 7790 available ? link me please

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-7790-bonaire-performance,3462-4.html


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 20, 2013)

@ Nerevarine : ASUS GRAPHICS CARD HD 7790 1GB DDR5 @ 11k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 20, 2013)

7790 it is, provided it is available 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> @ Nerevarine : ASUS GRAPHICS CARD HD 7790 1GB DDR5 @ 11k


Grab it. The only thing which lowers the price IMO is the small 1GB memory


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 7790 it is, provided it is available
> 
> 
> Grab it. The only thing which lowers the price IMO is the small 1GB memory



is it worth forgoing Physx?(i really want to play Bor2,B:AC,P2 with Physx turned on)

one more thing,is TresssFX AMD exclusive?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> is it worth forgoing Physx?(i really want to play Bor2,B:AC,P2 with Physx turned on)
> 
> one more thing,is TresssFX AMD exclusive?


PhysX has been opened for development and is being modified to make it efficient on CPU. Games in future may utilize the optimized PhysX.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2013)

PhysX is a gimmick lol..
Even when I had my previous nvidia card, i used to turn it off because it was too distracting..
Only thing nvidia has in it's favour is Txaa but it isnt really much of a difference though


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 20, 2013)

ok,HD 7790 then.


Spoiler



Only if i get it under 10k from Lamington road


----------



## vickybat (Apr 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> both retail at around 11-12k.and offer similar performance,which should i buy?



7790 is slightly faster than 650-ti and is the card to buy between the two.
But nvidia has launched another *650-ti boost* that is priced similarly with 7790.

Its has more no. of Rops than regular 650-ti ( 24 in the boost as opposed to 16 in normal) and comes with a 192 bit bus.
Comes in both 1gb and 2gb flavors.

In performance, its 30% faster than 7790 and 5% faster than 7850. Wait a bit long and it will launch here at 11-12k.

Check tomshardware recommended list:

Best PCIe Card : $110 To $180 : April 2013

both 7790 and 7850 aren't recommended at their pricepoints anymore.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> is it worth forgoing Physx?(i really want to play Bor2,B:AC,P2 with Physx turned on)
> 
> one more thing,is TresssFX AMD exclusive?



TressFx isn't exclusive to amd. Its a dx11 based method that uses direct-compute.


----------



## ZTR (Apr 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ok,HD 7790 then.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Do tell if you are successful


----------



## Cilus (Apr 20, 2013)

The only problem is that GTX 650 Ti Boost isn't available in India.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi guys,
I just wanted to know if "Never Settle : Reloaded" offer is available on ASUS HD 7790 in India,And if so, can i buy it from a good Mumbai retailer like PrimeABGB or E-Lounge(theitwares.com) will i get my free games if i buy from there? or should i buy from MDcomp.?


----------



## ZTR (Apr 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Hi guys,
> I just wanted to know if "Never Settle : Reloaded" offer is available on ASUS HD 7790 in India,And if so, can i buy it from a good Mumbai retailer like PrimeABGB or E-Lounge(theitwares.com) will i get my free games if i buy from there? or should i buy from MDcomp.?



I believe every 7790 comes with a copy of Bioshock:Infinite


----------



## Cilus (Apr 28, 2013)

Never Settle Gaming Bundle is available in India but most of the shop keepers are not providing it as most of the people aren't aware of it. While making your purchase, ask specifically for the game bundle.


----------

